# Headphone with good sound!



## quan chi (Mar 21, 2012)

I am looking for headphones preferably over the head types with good volume,bass, treble etc.Range max within 2k.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 21, 2012)

HD 201 1.5k great sound, but lacks bass
HD 202 1.9k decent sound, lots of bass.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 22, 2012)

It seem both are not supplied anymore.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

HD201


HD202


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 22, 2012)

Also on letsbuy
Buy Sennheiser HD 201 Wired Headphone at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Sennheiser Wired Headphone HD 202 II at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2012)

audio technica?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

^Not at this budget.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 22, 2012)

I have HD 202. They get the job done and for this price I can't really complain. I think panasonics also have some good enough headphones for the price.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

I have read somewhere that though sennheiser gives clear sound but its not that loud.I mean how is the volume.My old generic one has low volume.
Buddy try for panasonic too.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> I have read somewhere that though sennheiser gives clear sound but its not that loud.I mean how is the volume.My old generic one has low volume.
> Buddy try for panasonic too.


That's the HD201 (without amp ). I have the volume near 50% on my PC is its decent. But on my phone I need to go to the second highest level (I listen at a lower volume compared to most people.).


----------



## quan chi (Apr 13, 2012)

Got the HD 201.Yeah the bass is not that good below 30hz you wont hear anything.The bad no volume control either.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you satisfied otherwise ?

A feeback would be welcome.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 13, 2012)

If you go by the threads name then I will say that I think I am satisfied.I bought them after testing few in the store.I have not used it for more than 3hrs therefore wont say much.As Ishu gupta said the sound clarity seems to be good.Atleast way better than my old generic one.
I tested on Mass Effect 3.The background sounds were clearly heard.

The ones I tested are HD180,Philips shp 2500(not fully sure)or SHP 2000 & iBall i2025MV.iball turned out to be the worst.Too high sound with very very low bass.I think the limit was 75hz. Philips had low volume.HD 180 and HD201 i think is almost equivalent having very less differences.

But bass is something which is a bit low.I have read even this problem can be ruled out by using amplifiers.Unfortunately they cost too much.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Got the HD 201.Yeah the bass is not that good below 30hz you wont hear anything.The bad no volume control either.



Also the wire is quite long which is both boon and curse.
I have used these and they are very good for sure.


----------

